# Whisker Bisket



## PAwoodsman

Here is a question for all you archery hunters out there...I am lookin at putting a whisker bisket arrow rest on my bow and quick spin fletchings on my arrows. Are these two iteams worth my investiment?

Thanks in advance for any and all help.
:beer:


----------



## Azian

I've never used the whisker Biscut, but I heard it is a good rest. I plan on putting one on my rig this year. Couldn't tell you about the quickspin vanes.


----------



## Trapper62

Both my son and I as well as my brother and sister-in-law shoot wisker biscut rest and I would not use any other for hunting. We shoot out to 40 yards and have not noticed anything wrong with this rest.

Can't comment on the vanes!


----------



## Tator

Spend your $$ on a whisker biscuit. I was out walking belts this last weekend with my new Hoyt. I figured I'd put an expensive drop away rest on it (been hunting with a whisker biscuit for 5 years before that). The whole walk, I had to hold my arrow with my finger so the arrow I had nocked wouldn't fall off, then when I finally got a shot, I was at full draw, only to notice that my arrow had slipped off the drop away, and was not stuck between my bow and the rest. I plan on buying a nice whisker biscuit for the start of next year, and selling my 'ripcord' SO, if you plan on using it for hunting, go with the biscuit.....no question about it.


----------



## faithsdave

Whisker all the way, save your money and do not get the quick spins. Didnt notice any dif with them. I shoot out to 50+yds with my whisker, no problems. Tator is correct, if you ever stalk or dont want to worry about your arrow falling off a rest, this is the ticket.


----------



## PAwoodsman

thansk a lot gents, sounds like I am headin to the pro shop this weekend

:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

PA.....I smile everytime I say the word whisker biscuit. I think I am saying something dirty.....I am like a little kid. But that aside it is a good rest. I have had one for a couple of years and have seen no difference. I can not comment on the vanes.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

I really know nothing about bow hunting, I just finally got my first bow for Christmas this year. But, I've doing quite a bit of reading about it and I came across this thread after reading your post. Granted, take it with a grain of salt cause it's just one person's opinion on one site:



> Eldon - how timely, I actually called NAP today about the quickspins. When Sandy at NAP took my order for 3 dozen a couple months ago, she told me to let them know what I thought of the product. I took her at her word and did just that. Ended up talking to one of their engineers.
> 
> As I told him, there's absoulutely nothing wrong with the product. I have shot them A LOT over the last cpl months. I just don't think they live up to their aggressive marketing claims by any stretch. I saw zero difference (in terms of grouping size) between my feathers, dura-vanes, or blazers vs the quickspin. Honestly, I get good groupings with all of them - even with fixed blade broadheads. I guess I was just expecting more from a product that cost $34 for 36 veins, spins my arrows "100's" of times faster than traditional veins or feathers, and is guarenteed to shrink my groups.
> 
> Another surprising finding was that my 2 blade magnus stingers are loud as hell when I shoot them with the quickspins. I didn't experience this with field tips and spinners and I don't get this when I shoot my stingers with any other fletching. The engineer tells me it's because the stingers have such large vents and the arrow is spinning so much faster than traditional fletching that it's creating a whistle. He assures me that this didn't happen when they ran their tests using thunderheads. I believe him. He suggested that I switch broadheads. Yah right, you'll have to pry my Magnus out of my cold dead hand.
> 
> He went on to tell me how great quickspins are, how many tournaments they're winning, how many records they're breaking, blah, blah, blah... I guess if you put them in the hands of enough pros., you're going to get good results. Those of us that have to pay for our own equipment are interested in performance and value not who's shooting what. I think that kinda set him off. The only thing that he convinced me of is that quickspins will most likely help those who don't have their bow tuned well enough to be competent with fixed blade broadheads and traditional fletching.
> 
> For me - it's back to feathers for the 3D range and Blazers for the deer woods. Test em out and see for yourself. This was just one guy's experience.


----------



## Ref

My son and I both shoot wisker biscuits. Both of us like them. You will never have an arrow fall off the rest at a crucial time.


----------



## Remington 7400

Whisker Buiscuit: Yes

Quickspins: No

Stick with DuraVanes, Bohning, or AAE, quickspins are not worth the extra money.(My opinion anyway)


----------



## kase

i never have shot the quick spins, but i've heard opinions go both ways. as for the biscut rest...great hunting rest. i shot one for like 3 years and before i went antelope hunting this year i threw on a schaeffer drop away on my switchback. i noticed tighter groups on plus yardage shots at the range. shots out at 50 to 70 yards were looking a lot better with the drop away vs. the biscut. i still like biscuts, but i think you just get a little more accuracy out of the drop away....but yes, having to hold your arrow on the rest is a pain in the a$$. shoot the biscut if you never wanna worry about that problem. back to the quick spins...if you wanna shoot those veins i would advise a different rest. since the whisker biscut has all those bristles that hold the arrow, they will catch on the little fins on the back of the quick spin veins and damage them, therefore causing some inaccuracy. this is what i was advised of when they first came out and i was still using the whisker biscut. i would recommend the biscut rest and 2" bohning blazers. i love those veins...those little guys steer fixed blade broadheads like no other :beer:

kase


----------



## cbass

awesome rest laid two down with it this year wouldn't use anything but.


----------



## MOGLEY

Whisker biscuit is what we have used for a couple of years and they have been great. 75 yard shots to 6 yards all right there. My 5 yard shot on a deer from a ground blind proved to be noisy enough to stop the buck but for him it was to late. Sure is nice not having to worry about the arrows falling off and clanking.
I did have to change vanes though. One of the manufacturers sells vanes for the wisker biscuit. Once I changed to them, I have had no issues with vanes / accuracy.


----------



## PAhunter271

one thing about the whisker is if ur flecking have the slightest tear or nick in the the will get torn to peaces.


----------



## sportsaholic07

PAhunter271 said:


> one thing about the whisker is if ur flecking have the slightest tear or nick in the the will get torn to peaces.


yeah but then again you shouldn't be shooting vanes that have nicks and tears in them...no matter how small


----------



## PAhunter271

i am talking about when you just feel like shooting. If you only have a half a dozen arrows at the moment and two of them have a nick in the fletch, i dont want to walk 30 or so yards to get 4 arrows over and over again i would like to shoot those extra two arrows.


----------



## dieseldog

Hey Tator you can lock your ripcord rest in the upright position for when you are stalking or sitting you just have to do it by hand.


----------



## Tator

holy f&#*ing **** dieseldog, I never once thought about that, I do know that it has a top blocker for when at full draw, and I have messed around with it and knew that it could be locked up by myself, but I just never put 2 and 2 together. I thank you very much for enlightning me on that subject. Just made my day a little brighter. Funny, I was thinking at work today about when I should change over to my whisker biscuit, now, hopefully I'll like what I have to do. thanks again........that's why I love this site, people helping people...........well and of course all the people to trash other people :x

Tator


----------



## mossy512

Whisker biscuit is great but not teamed with quickspins they tend to stretch in the biscuitdue to the wieghts drag through the whiskers


----------



## bandman

whisker biscuits are the only way to go, seriously. that arrow is there to stay and isnt going anywhere. enough said!


----------



## bowshot

i had a wisker on my bow didnt like it, tore up the fletching too bad i went back to the prong rest


----------



## Duck Commander

use bohning blazers, a little vane but the best for the Whisker Bisquit. I have used the WB for a few years and until I swithced over to blazers, I had torn up vanes. Now I don't have to worry about refletching.


----------



## Tator

good point to bring up, I HAD a whisker biscuit and switched to a drop away. I can shoot the same 5 arrows for practice all year without wrecking fletching. When I had the biscuit, there were times where 5 or 6 times through, it would start to rip them, or start swaying them. I still think it's a good rest though, I loved it......


----------



## Haakon Johnson

I have used quik spins with wisker biskets and the wiskers have alot of friction on the fletching and quik spins will rinkle. I am not sold on the quik spins, i used them for a season and was not impressed they were not durable and may make the arrow spin more but make no difference. Now i just use regular fether fletchings and i love them. In my opinoin the wisker bisket is not very accurat and if you want a rest that will fully capture you arrow and is extremely accurate try the QAD Ultra rest, Its a drop away and its well worth the price! CHeck it out!


----------



## honkbuster3

I have a whisker biscuit and I really like it and it has never caused me any issues. I have never had that fletchings though.


----------

